# Winters Classic Horse Abortions



## mgtman (Feb 10, 2008)

Both of the mares we purchase at the Breeders Winter Classic Sale have aborted. One 5 days after the sale and the other last night, Feb. 9th. Also one of two mares purchased by another buyer aborted this Thursday, Feb 7th. I took my mares to the vet on Friday Feb 1st. He said they had the worst infection of Trichomonas he had seen. He said it had to have been present at the time of the sale. Began treatment for the infection but it did not prevent the second abortion. The mares came from two different farms so there is cause to believe the infections were a result of contact at the sale. The infection can be spread by sharing water buckets or eating manure. The other buyer took her mare to the same vet and now he suspects Rhino in addition to the Trichomonas. My wife is devastated by the loss of both foals. Need to warn other buyers to have their mares checked and keep them away from the rest of their herd until they are sure there are no health problems. All three of the mares that aborted were off their feed. Bob


----------



## Becky (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh no, Bob!!! I know of two other farms that have terribly sick horses since coming back from Ft Worth. That has to be a nightmare!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 10, 2008)

Add me to the sick horses. Elvis started coughing about three days later, and now Rad and Jodie are coughing. Fortunately the boys are in a separate barn away from everyone and we haven't turned them out for a week now. They can't touch anyone even if they are out, but we aren't taking chances. The mares are directly across the drive from them. Plus we feed them last.

Clear snotty noses, we've been giving antibiotics but I don't think it's helping. Poor guys.

Lucy


----------



## BLACKWATER FARMS (Feb 10, 2008)

Your vet should be able to confirm it with virus isolation testing (a couple of diff methods work)

Outbreaks of this disease are frequently associated with stress (shipping , weaning, crowding etc)

be careful, even recovered the mares can shed virus for about two weeks. Also huge source is the aborted fetus and tissues. your mares that aborted should have a repro exam to make sure that no retained fetal tissues or trauma.but are able to be bred about a month following the abortion (most mares recover readily and are fertile). Best of Luck, and my deepest sympathies to you and your wife.

Dr. Linda K. Fung

Blackwater Farms, USA & Prairie de la Sommerau, FRANCE

PS--

Equistim (Immunostimulant that increases cell mediated immunity--the type needed for herpes virus infections) has been used successfully to aid in a speedier recovery along with antibiotics (SMZ) and banamine if they have a fever.

Linda


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 10, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about this. One is so excited about the mares you by and most of all their up coming foals. What a shame!!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 10, 2008)

i am so sorry to hear about your losses.

We will be praying for you and your mares


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 10, 2008)

We and other farms are living a nightmare due to an infection from a horse at that facility. A client show mare was brought in here from that show. She arrived with a bit of snotty nose and despite quarantine type handling and disinfection 15 of the 20 horses on our farm have it....in less than 7 days! Most of my pregnant mares have whatever this is. I am in a panic. Are we going to lose all of our foals? Are we going to lose some of our precious mares due to late term abortions?

We are treating with SMZ and some with Tucoprim (same type of drug, different forms) and banamine for fevers.

Please pray for the little horses.

Charlotte


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow! This is awful, I am so sorry for all that you all are going through. Just wanted to say that you'll all be in my thoughts and prayers.

Jodi


----------



## mgtman (Feb 10, 2008)

These mares also have the snotty noses and we are treating for those as well. Bob



Charlotte said:


> We and other farms are living a nightmare due to an infection from a horse at that facility. A client show mare was brought in here from that show. She arrived with a bit of snotty nose and despite quarantine type handling and disinfection 15 of the 20 horses on our farm have it....in less than 7 days! Most of my pregnant mares have whatever this is. I am in a panic. Are we going to lose all of our foals? Are we going to lose some of our precious mares due to late term abortions?
> 
> We are treating with SMZ and some with Tucoprim (same type of drug, different forms) and banamine for fevers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey! Well, my Elvis has been snotting up, and now it looks as though its going through the WHOLE herd!!! I have vaccenated everyone with Rhino,and the 5 or 6 in 1, but it doesn't look as if its helping, most had the vaccine in their system WAY WAY WAY before Elvis(the one I bought from the breeders winter classic) got here, and are still catching it! I am just praying these antibiotics work, it appears as though it isn't. I hope we don't lose anyone from it. I too have 1 mare in foal, and another who MAY be. I am so nervous!!!

Prayers go out for everyone! This is awful!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2008)

We have no purchase from the sale

but want to add prayers for everyone going through this

prayers for all the owners and horses

hopefully with your warning someone else can avoid

further problems


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 10, 2008)

I am SO sorry for everyone going through this



This is one of my worst fears about shows/sales and I can almost feel your panic through your words. I'm praying for all of you and your horses. Corona came home sick from Area IV show last year and then we found out many horses were sick that were at that show. He had a temp of 106 at one point. It was very scary.

Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear of everyone's problems, it's incredible how quickly something like this spreads esp as mobile as we and our horses are now. We dodged this bullet but have brought "bugs" home from other shows.

Jan


----------



## sedeh (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses and I'm praying that the horses all recover quickly and no more abortions!!

The thought of it going through your whole herd is so scarey. I always isolate newcomers for a couple of weeks.....but when it's airborn it doesn't always stop it. I also keep my show horses seperated from the main herd during show season. Lily came home from State fair last year with a nasty snot nose.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mulligans Run (Feb 10, 2008)

Add us in the mix. We hauled horses back - they went into a round pen for two hours and it's spread through our entire herd. We have 33 horses here and all but 5 are sick and on antibiotics. I have five mares in the barn under cam because they are close to foaling - and four of them have it.

We are using SMZ's and Tucoprin (same as Charlotte), but we have several that have been put on Ventpulmin. It's a bronchial dilator but is not approved for pregnant mares. It is being used on pregnant mares but is very risky this close to term. Three of my mares that are due NOW are on it.

We had to weigh the choices. Without it the mares are not getting enough oxygen, therefore the foals are not getting enough oxygen and if the mare goes into labor she won't have enough oxygen to push effectively.

Risk - it keeps a mare from going into labor. And to make it all more interesting - Shandy has white milk and is testing 5 squares - and she's on it. We have no idea if she will still go into labor, which is possible, and I'm unclear what the risks are of the foal remaining in the womb longer than it should.

The horses on the meds seem to be responding well, except for Brandi who is near pneumonia. She is having the hardest time. I'm making them warm orange or apple tea with honey in it for their cough. Most of them like it and it seems to help. I haven't found anything else that they will take that's safe for a pregnant mare.

Prayers for everyone affected by this.....it sure wasn't worth hauling horses back....never again from that show.

FYI - one of the workers at the facility told a friend of mine that this is the only show that they don't sterilize the stalls in between horses...they just don't have time....how nice.


----------



## MInx (Feb 10, 2008)

*Shouldn't it be a rule that all horses are only put in sterilized facilities, and kept isoloted ? I.E. in cleaned stalls? *

Anyway for them to be examined by the vet there and if so would it have been detected at that time?

What about the groomers? Did they share any clippers etc?

So sad and a loss of money, after all that's part of the purchase was the foals eh?

I'm not at al involved of course but tugs at my heart for you all.

Maxine


----------



## Mulligans Run (Feb 10, 2008)

MInx said:


> *Shouldn't it be a rule that all horses are only put in sterilized facilities, and kept isoloted ? I.E. in cleaned stalls? *
> 
> Anyway for them to be examined by the vet there and if so would it have been detected at that time?
> 
> ...


Someone else complained that no one told them the horses they got were sick. You couldn't tell...my vet said it had an incubation period of 2 weeks..and sure enough - it's been two weeks. None of the horses I saw looked or sounded or acted sick. Not one...so they could have easily passed a vet check.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 10, 2008)

oh my gosh I feel so bad for all of you! Sending prayers for all your horses and foals


----------



## MInx (Feb 10, 2008)

*I sort of figured that..so someone had it, it started somewhere..not that anyone would deliberately sabotage a sale like that, just an oversight I'm sure,,but hey lots of money and heartache there.!*

Not being part of these sales and looking from the outside in, I just wonder if it would be important enough to sell a horse to go ahead and bring a sick one to the sale or hold out for the next sale.? Very hard decision? mmm....Maybe that person didn't know the horse was even sick?.


----------



## BLACKWATER FARMS (Feb 10, 2008)

Can I ask how many of you vaccinated your horses for rhino?

(it is an every 3 mos vaccine!)

I'm taking a bit of a poll

Thanks in advance

Linda

Dr. Linda K. Fung

Blackwater Farms, USA & Prairie de la Sommerau , FRANCE


----------



## nightflight (Feb 10, 2008)

Minx,

Probably wasn't even our breed that started it. A horse could have picked it up on a transport van and taken it to the grounds, a local club could have rented the grounds for a play day and someone brought a horse to sell and tied it to a nice warm wash rack, heck, someone could have stopped by the local livestock auction then walked through the show/sale stalls and touched all the pretty horses --


----------



## Mulligans Run (Feb 10, 2008)

MInx said:


> *I sort of figured that..so someone had it, it started somewhere..not that anyone would deliberately sabotage a sale like that, just an oversight I'm sure,,but hey lots of money and heartache there.!*
> 
> Not being part of these sales and looking from the outside in, I just wonder if it would be important enough to sell a horse to go ahead and bring a sick one to the sale or hold out for the next sale.? Very hard decision? mmm....Maybe that person didn't know the horse was even sick?.


You have to realize too that this wasn't just about the Winter Classic Sale - this was the Texas Stock Show - it's two weeks long (I think) - they have cattle and all breeds of horses coming in and out of that facility on a daily basis for showing purposes. It just happened that the sale was in the same facility at the same time.


----------



## BLACKWATER FARMS (Feb 10, 2008)

it is ubiquitous in the environment--there are a lot of asymptomatic carries, it can w airborne, when horses are stresssed they shed it. The vaccine is not 100% as the virus has the ability to evade the immune system, it is the latent carriers that spread the infection and make vaccination difficult and can be shed for a couple of of weeks from clinically affected animal----. I really doubt that it was intentionally spread by someone--someones horse could have had it (ie respiratory form of snots), recovered , but they didn't realize that the horse had it and brougt it to the sale, and the horse is still shedding the virus, then it spread like the snots at day care to everyone! You also have latent carriers that are totally asymptomatic until stress reactives the virus and they start shedding it--stress like transport, crowding, weaning etcIt's winter, so poor ventilation is also an exasperating factor --I just hope that no ones horse comes down with the neurologic form of this disease as that is the really scary form (not that losing a foal isn't awful)

Linda


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 10, 2008)

I just want to send my condolences to everyone struggling with this, and all of your affected horses will be in my prayers. How awful!


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh no, how awful!




I'm so sorry for everyone's losses, and adding my prayers for the horses that are sick. What a nightmare!


----------



## lvponies (Feb 10, 2008)

I am so sorry for those of you with sick horses and sincerely hope they all recover well.



{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok, here's my question: IS this Rhino? I know the original poster has it, but do we all or is it just a cold/flu bug running through our herds? My sick boys aren't near any of my other horses, but I'm afraid of inadvertantly carrying it to the others.....

Lucy


----------



## RedWagon (Feb 10, 2008)

Our heart felt condolences go out to everyone. Your babies are all in our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Feb 10, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you all. I hope for a speedy and healthy recovery for all of the sick horses. How incredibly sad !!! Such a happy occasion to have a new horse.

Lisa


----------



## BAER CREEK (Feb 10, 2008)

The vet that these horses went to strongly suspects Rhino as well as other infections. Rhino is what will cause the abortions. Since many horses are sick that were from the sale, and now around other horses at our farms, he recommended that all the minis in contact with the ones from the sale get a Rhino shot. IF any of the minis have Rhino, then the shot is part of the treatment anyway. I would suggest you take your sale horses to your own vet and see what he determines. If you have already mixed the sale horses with your herd, then keep a close eye on everyone. If anyone else has a sale horse that aborts, please keep us posted. One of my mares aborted, but the other still seems healthy and carrying her foal. I believe that this mare had her Rhino shots though which could explain why she doesn’t appear to be sick at the moment. We are so close to foaling season. I pray we don’t start loosing all our foals!


----------



## albahurst (Feb 10, 2008)

You are all in my thoughts and prayers for a complete and speedy recovery of your horses. I am so, so sorry to hear what you all are going through--

Peggy


----------



## littleones (Feb 10, 2008)

Prayers for all of you that have been so negatively affected by this sale. This is so horrible - and I can't even imagine how you must feel. I hope that all of the horses that are sick recover fully - and nobody else will have mares aborting from this horrible virus. How very sad.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 10, 2008)

How devasting for everyone involved. I'll also keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 10, 2008)

I am sooo sorry. I hope everyone recovers with no more losses. Please update, I am praying for all


----------



## Mulligans Run (Feb 10, 2008)

My vet says that what we have is not Rhino and she's not overly concerned about them getting over this illness. What she is concerned about are the mares that are having difficulty breathing and are pregnant. They also happened to be the first ones sick and we didn't jump on it quickly enough. The yearlings are already over it, and the others on anitbiotics are showing improvement.

Also, and I took a mare to the sale that is pregnant. We had her on immune boosters for over a month prior to going - she did not have the rhino shot - she was hauled and stalled with all the other horses and we checked with her new owner today - she is fine.

And please remember this is not the fault of the sale or the people that held the sale. In my honest opinion this is the fault of the facility for not properly sanitizing between horses.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 10, 2008)

Remember there are many many horses going through the Will Rogers facility during January. Breed shows from miniature to mules to Quarter horses, paints, palominos.......and the rodeo as well, coming from all over the country. Stalls should be sanitized, but it's still quite possible to spread this inadvertently if it is airborne. It's like someone from California (or anywhere else) getting on an airplane to Texas, and along the way spreading the flu to everyone around him....who in turn carry it to all of their destinations. We are all so mobile now that disease can spread from coast to coast in no time at all.

I think immune boosters will sure be a part of my protocol from now on with horses I am showing.

Jan


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 10, 2008)

wildoak said:


> of their destinations. We are all so mobile now that disease can spread from coast to coast in no time at all.
> 
> I think immune boosters will sure be a part of my protocol from now on with horses I am showing.
> 
> Jan


Jan what are considered immune boosters?

I showed my two fillies in the 2005 season....locally, and they both came down,

along with many others that had attended that show, with a germ.

They had 105 degree temps.

Scared the britches off me and I've actually not showed them since.

Their shots were up to date.........is there something else that they can be

given, during show season.......

I'd like to show them but don't want to show badly enough to risk their health.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 10, 2008)

I, too, would like to know what to give them to boost their immunity. Thanks in advance for your help.

Jodi


----------



## wildoak (Feb 10, 2008)

There are a couple of different things that can be given. What I have used in the past on youngsters was - I think - Immunstim. It was a series of 2 or 3 injections, and had to be given IV which is why I haven't done it more often. Seems there is something now that's not an IV, I will talking to my vet.

Jan


----------



## srpwildrose (Feb 10, 2008)

I am also sending prayers you way........what a terrible thing for all those farms.......

Glad we have this forum so everyone can communicate their symptoms and treatments.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Mulligans Run (Feb 10, 2008)

We give herbal immune boosters that I get from www.glenbrookfarm.com Go to http://www.glenbrookfarm.com/store/immum.htm. We give one ounce once daily and our horses eat it up readily.


----------



## Becky (Feb 10, 2008)

One of the best ways to help prevent respiratory infections is to vaccinate every 2 -3 months with a Rhino/Flu vaccine any horses that are being transported. That will help to boost a horses imuune system to those particular viruses.

I'm going to REQUIRE all incoming horses here to have a Rhino/Flu vaccination prior to their arrival. It's not fun treating sick horses and it's not cheap either!

Also the immune stimulants seem to help. Eqstim is one. A newer one is Zylexis. Though they may not prevent illness they can lessen the severity and the duration. I gave 5 of 6 horses in my barn Zylexis back in Jan when I first had some come down with 'something'. It does seem to help, but it is pricey!


----------



## wildoak (Feb 11, 2008)

> A newer one is Zylexis


That's the one I couldn't remember. Did the horses who got it get sick?

Jan


----------



## REO (Feb 11, 2008)

What a horrible nightmare!






I'm so sorry for the lost babies and all the sick horses. I pray there are no more losses and that everyone's horses will get better quick.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 11, 2008)

Charlotte said:


> We and other farms are living a nightmare due to an infection from a horse at that facility. A client show mare was brought in here from that show. She arrived with a bit of snotty nose and despite quarantine type handling and disinfection 15 of the 20 horses on our farm have it....in less than 7 days! Most of my pregnant mares have whatever this is. I am in a panic. Are we going to lose all of our foals? Are we going to lose some of our precious mares due to late term abortions?
> 
> We are treating with SMZ and some with Tucoprim (same type of drug, different forms) and banamine for fevers.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers for your babies...I sure hope all goes well for you


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 11, 2008)

Mulligans Run said:


> My vet says that what we have is not Rhino and she's not overly concerned about them getting over this illness. What she is concerned about are the mares that are having difficulty breathing and are pregnant. They also happened to be the first ones sick and we didn't jump on it quickly enough. The yearlings are already over it, and the others on anitbiotics are showing improvement.
> 
> Also, and I took a mare to the sale that is pregnant. We had her on immune boosters for over a month prior to going - she did not have the rhino shot - she was hauled and stalled with all the other horses and we checked with her new owner today - she is fine.
> 
> And please remember this is not the fault of the sale or the people that held the sale. In my honest opinion this is the fault of the facility for not properly sanitizing between horses.



I agree, after digging through my vet books I think my guys have the flu, not Rhino.

Last year at the stock show when we arrived our stalls weren't even CLEANED! They had dumped the new shavings right on top of the previous horses' messes.... this year at least the stalls were cleaned. Obviously NOT disinfected.... OH!

Lucy


----------



## Sharron (Feb 11, 2008)

My question to you all that were at the show is "Why would you put a horse in a stall that YOU yourself did not personally disinfect? We, as a standard practice at EVERY show we go to, take the *very few minutes * that it takes to take some Chlorahexidine ( generic Nolvasan disinfectant) and mix it in water, in a strong solution, put it in a spray bottle that you pump air into, and spray EVERYTHING from the stall walls to the floor, both inside and out...This show has a history of having sick horses coming out of it every year...so knowing that, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure as the saying goes. It is beyond me to fathom, knowing the history of this show and facility, that normal preventative precautions, and time to administer them, weren't taken by those attending.

I am sorry for those that have sick horses, and for those that have lost foals. However, it is my feelings that a lot of it could have been prevented, by just taking the time to actively disinfected the stalls prior to putting the horses in them in the first place!

As another precautionary measure, our show sale and other horses are hyper immuned Prior to any shows, another ounce of prevention...

Sharron


----------



## bevann (Feb 11, 2008)

Sharron said:


> My question to you all that were at the show is "Why would you put a horse in a stall that YOU yourself did not personally disinfect? We, as a standard practice at EVERY show we go to, take the *very few minutes * that it takes to take some Chlorahexidine ( generic Nolvasan disinfectant) and mix it in water, in a strong solution, put it in a spray bottle that you pump air into, and spray EVERYTHING from the stall walls to the floor, both inside and out...This show has a history of having sick horses coming out of it every year...so knowing that, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure as the saying goes. It is beyond me to fathom, knowing the history of this show and facility, that normal preventative precautions, and time to administer them, weren't taken by those attending.
> 
> I am sorry for those that have sick horses, and for those that have lost foals. However, it is my feelings that a lot of it could have been prevented, by just taking the time to actively disinfected the stalls prior to putting the horses in them in the first place!
> 
> ...


I agree with Sharon.Every time we go to a show anywhere the bleach sprayer comes out.I bought a 2 gallon garden sprayer and it stays in the horse trailer along with a gallon of bleach.I hope it works.It makes me feel that I am taking some precautions.I know of too many people who think nothing of taking a sick horse to show since they have already paid the entry fee. I am so sorry for those of you who have sick animals and brought it home to your others and even lost much anticipated foals.


----------



## Loess Hills (Feb 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear of sick horses and the loss of much-anticipated foals.

You guys are living a nightmare!



Hopefully your treatment and information will help everyone who deals with this the knowledge to help their horses pull through.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just wanted to add my sympathy and prayers for those of you who are going through this nightmare.

Also Sharron, do you really think this is the time for criticism? I'm quite sure all these owners are already kicking themselves for not doing something to help prevent these problems. You've given some good points about sanitizing stalls but IMHO your critical tone is definitely untimely.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Feb 11, 2008)

We have been there, done that. Once, we brought some horses home from a show. No one was sick at all, then about two weeks later, some of them started snotting. They had high temps. Did some inquiring, and found out others that had been at the show had sick horses also.

Let's also face the fact, that when you vaccinate for anything, you can only vaccinate for certain strains. Other strains of viruses and respiratory infections also happen, and no matter how much you vaccinate, you can't prevent everything!

A bottle of clorox and a sprayer is something that we carry with us to shows, but as stated before, if it is airborne, that's not 100% either.

A friend of ours has not been to any sales or shows, and she is fighting a "bug" in her herd right now, and is fearful for her in foal mares. Losing a lot of sleep, her hands are sore and cracked and raw from using so much clorox and alcohol on her hands, to try and prevent spreading it from one to the other, and she is beside herself. I feel for all that are going through the same heartache right now. Just remember, the people who sold the horses that have been sick, probably did not know the horses were sick at the time. You are certainly going through a lot of heartache, a lot of extra work, and expense. It tugs at your heart and purse strings at the same time. Good luck to all, and everyone's prayers will be with you all!


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 11, 2008)

I am so sorry to all who are going through this. It is gut wrenching anyway and then you throw the exhaustion on top of it all and it becomes very hard to deal with.

My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 11, 2008)

Sharron said:


> My question to you all that were at the show is "Why would you put a horse in a stall that YOU yourself did not personally disinfect? We, as a standard practice at EVERY show we go to, take the *very few minutes * that it takes to take some Chlorahexidine ( generic Nolvasan disinfectant) and mix it in water, in a strong solution, put it in a spray bottle that you pump air into, and spray EVERYTHING from the stall walls to the floor, both inside and out...This show has a history of having sick horses coming out of it every year...so knowing that, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure as the saying goes. It is beyond me to fathom, knowing the history of this show and facility, that normal preventative precautions, and time to administer them, weren't taken by those attending.
> 
> I am sorry for those that have sick horses, and for those that have lost foals. However, it is my feelings that a lot of it could have been prevented, by just taking the time to actively disinfected the stalls prior to putting the horses in them in the first place!
> 
> ...


Sharron,

I agree with you, one needs to disinfect their stalls before using, but these were horses purchased at the sale. The people purchasing them did not put them into the stalls to begin with, the original owners did. They were the ones who should have disinfected, not the buyers. Unfortunatly it is the buyers who are paying the price. OH!





If what I read is correct and the facilities were not cleaning the stalls and were putting clean bedding in dirty stalls, I would not be putting my horses in that stall. I have had this before and raised cain with the facility. If I am paying that kind of money for a stall for a couple of days, it had darn well better be clean as a whistle.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 11, 2008)

We DO spray our stalls. But when you have hundreds of people walking the barns (It's an open show -think State Fair type) it's extremely hard to keep them from touching each horse as they walk the aisles... and we aren't at our stalls all day to stop them.

I probably won't show here next year. Between the illness and the fact they need to be clipped and its winter, it really isn't worth it. Plus there really isn't enough horses entered to get points, so...





Lucy


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 11, 2008)

Any time we go to a show where we stall, we bleach the stalls prior to putting horses in there. I have a small portable sprayer, like what you can get at Home Depot for weeks, etc... and make a bleach/water mixture and spray the walls and floor. Let it dry, then put in bedding and your horse. It's not foolproof, but we were told it helps.

So sorry for all the mess you are all going through and hope it clears up quickly without further problems! That is awful! Wishing you the best!


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 11, 2008)

> My question to you all that were at the show is "Why would you put a horse in a stall that YOU yourself did not personally disinfect? We, as a standard practice at EVERY show we go to, take the very few minutes that it takes to take some Chlorahexidine ( generic Nolvasan disinfectant) and mix it in water, in a strong solution, put it in a spray bottle that you pump air into, and spray EVERYTHING from the stall walls to the floor, both inside and out...This show has a history of having sick horses coming out of it every year...so knowing that, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure as the saying goes. It is beyond me to fathom, knowing the history of this show and facility, that normal preventative precautions, and time to administer them, weren't taken by those attending. I am sorry for those that have sick horses, and for those that have lost foals. However, it is my feelings that a lot of it could have been prevented, by just taking the time to actively disinfected the stalls prior to putting the horses in them in the first place!
> 
> As another precautionary measure, our show sale and other horses are hyper immuned Prior to any shows, another ounce of prevention...
> 
> Sharron


Sharron is quite correct on disinfecting, but the problem with this huge production is that thousands of horses pass through this facility during the shows of the Fort Worth Livestock Show. There is no way stalls can be cleaned between each different breed and still maintain any type of schedule for this production. There are thousands of stalls. Does the Denver Stock Show strip and disinfect between every breed?

When we used to show at the Livestock Show we often spent hours upon arrival stripping stalls and disinfecting. We no longer exhibit at this show.

Charlotte


----------



## Whitestar (Feb 11, 2008)

I hope that the Show Committee of this show & upcoming shows are notified of this outbreak. It is too late to do anything about THIS show, but it sounds like there can & will be a big problem in future shows & sales. I dont think I have ever heard of such an outbreak at one event, with whole herds being at risk. Having run a few large AMHR shows here in Texas-the past, frankly you are worked to death... However, if our show committee had a heads up that there are outbreaks such as these, you can bet there would volunteers with whatever they needed to start spraying down stalls even if it were 3 oclock in the morning if there was a chance it would keep a horse from coming down with something like this or taking it home. If you are involved in a show committee it might be a good idea to bring this up before your next meeting. Any bit of pro-active work has got to help some. I am sure because of the problems involved this is going to hurt the turn out involved in next years sale/show, & probably other shows or sales throughout the country. Which is really the very worst thing for the breed as a whole. The more public displays that miniatures can have, shows, sales, other events is good for the breed as a whole.

Also, although a lot of people use bleach for disinfectants, it does not work on everything. It also has a contact-soak time to kill certian things, so sometimes you have to let it set for 10 minutes or so. On unsealed wood, bacteria can get into the wood & it would have to be saturated & set with lots of bleach or other disinfectants to help. Also if a product sets in a hot/cold trailer diluted for a long time, it is no longer good. It needs to be mixed fresh when you need it. Check with what your Vet suggests as the best solution for you to use & how to use it.

Has any of the Vets done a culture on sick horses? Perhaps there is a new strain of disease?


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ugh!!! This is so upsetting. I feel so bad for everyone (horses too)


----------



## wildoak (Feb 11, 2008)

> I know of too many people who think nothing of taking a sick horse to show since they have already paid the entry fee.


I have seen horses with full blown strangles at Nationals - not showing, just there to sell.





Too often though, people have no idea their horses are sick when they go. I lost all of my entries, stalls and everything last year at Nationals because I'd had sick babies off and on all summer and not knowing what we were dealing with (thought it was strangles at the time), scratched all of my horses.....thinking that I would at least get my entries back with a vets letter. Have to say, I was really irritated that they would not refund entry money - it's a policy that should be revisited, no way to know your horses might be ill and you really don't want to encourage people to bring sick ones.

There will be some bugs carried in and out of show grounds - it's just the nature of the beast. I think the biggest key to prevention is to be sure your horses have a good immune system before they leave the farm, and do what you can at shows to keep their environment clean as possible. I spray my stalls - I'm not consistent about it everywhere I go, but at the big shows, you bet. You still don't kill bacteria hiding in organic matter, ie in the wood, in the dirt.....it helps but it's not a sure thing.

Jan


----------



## Teresa (Feb 11, 2008)

My prayers and good thoughts go out to all of you who have been "hit" by whatever this is. May you have plenty of strength and your horses get over it quickly!!!!


----------



## mizbeth (Feb 12, 2008)

Gosh I am so sorry to hear of this and especially the loss of your foals. I hope all recover quickly and that their are no more loss'. Thank you for posting this, so that others can be aware.

Beth


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh! This is so awful, I am so sorry and will keep you all in my prayers for a quick recovery.

Robin


----------



## Leeana (Feb 12, 2008)

I am so sorry, what a nightmare!






Last year after congress i had the pony get really sick that i had taken and there was no way for me to isolate him, he had already been in contact with most the other horses. It spead down the barn isleway, every morning another horse sick. I know how it feels



.

Also, i believe at congress a week prior they went through and disinfected all the stalls, i am sure i read this somewhere and i STILL had a horse(s) get sick. So did others





Im sorry, i hope no one else has any problems


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 12, 2008)

Leeana,

I had one pony at Congress and she came home sick to, two weeks of it. Thankfully no one else came down with it.



Leeana said:


> I am so sorry, what a nightmare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valshingle (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi! This is my first post and I was prompted to write because I too was at the Breeders Winter Classic Sale and purchased two colts from different barns. Being an experienced horse person, I did isolate the colts, but the bug still infected other horses. We have 25 horses and to date about 20 are sick. We did have a pregnant mare come down with the bug; she had been fully vaccinated with both Pneumamort and then a full series of shots (5 way, strangles, tetanus, rabies, WNV, etc) about 2 weeks prior to the sale. I'm happy to report that she had a live baby on Mon morning - he was just shy of 10 months gestation and is at the vet while he gets strong enough to come home. However, I have a 3yr old big horse that is also at the vet with pneumonia and neurologic symptoms (hind end ataxia). The vet has sent blood work looking for rhino and epm. If he has the neurologic form of rhino, this is really bad news. The blood work is due back on Thurs and I will let you know what we find out. Meanwhile, if you have sick horses; disinfect (it can't hurt), take temps, and watch for symptoms. We've treated most with Tribressin (oral paste form of SMZ) and Banamine.

I've shown horses for over 30 yrs and never seen such an outbreak after an event.


----------



## littleones (Feb 12, 2008)

valshingle said:


> Hi! This is my first post and I was prompted to write because I too was at the Breeders Winter Classic Sale and purchased two colts from different barns. Being an experienced horse person, I did isolate the colts, but the bug still infected other horses. We have 25 horses and to date about 20 are sick. We did have a pregnant mare come down with the bug; she had been fully vaccinated with both Pneumamort and then a full series of shots (5 way, strangles, tetanus, rabies, WNV, etc) about 2 weeks prior to the sale. I'm happy to report that she had a live baby on Mon morning - he was just shy of 10 months gestation and is at the vet while he gets strong enough to come home. However, I have a 3yr old big horse that is also at the vet with pneumonia and neurologic symptoms (hind end ataxia). The vet has sent blood work looking for rhino and epm. If he has the neurologic form of rhino, this is really bad news. The blood work is due back on Thurs and I will let you know what we find out. Meanwhile, if you have sick horses; disinfect (it can't hurt), take temps, and watch for symptoms. We've treated most with Tribressin (oral paste form of SMZ) and Banamine.
> 
> I've shown horses for over 30 yrs and never seen such an outbreak after an event.


Thankyou for posting and letting us know about your horses. I am glad that your foal is alive - and hopefully strong enough to come home soon. Are the two colts that you bought at the sale OK? Please keep us posted on your big horse - I am praying that he gets through this.


----------



## valshingle (Feb 12, 2008)

The two yearling colts that I bought are fine now. They both got 5 days of Tribressin. I've still got them quarantined with the other sickies until everyone in their group is healthy. I had so many sick that I had to make a "boys" sick pen and a "girls" sick pen! I actually only have two minis that have not gotten sick. Horses on either side of them in the barn got sick, but these two didn't. Now, they're the only ones left in the barn!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh wow, I am so sorry for all of you going through this nightmare. I will keep your horses in my thoughts and prayers, I am sure this is a very difficult time with everyone expecting new foals.

Please keep us updated.....


----------



## coopermini (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about all that everyone is going thru. Certainly not the end results anyone was looking for coming out of this sale. From reading all these post I would have to guess the "bug" going around is highly transmissable airborn. Too many horses have come down with it (although there may be more than one type of infection going round), and many others at home are catching it in a very short time span to be anything but airborn. Sad part is the ventilation system at the facility probably helped spread it and the carrier/s could have been anywhere in the facility. We've been thru same thing showing cattle and sometimes all the prevention measures known won't prevent the spread of some viruses.

Hoping for a full recovery for all!


----------



## lcwallis (Feb 13, 2008)

In past years our yearlings would get sick after shows. Then it would spread to everyone else. Went through SMZs and other antibiotics. Seemed like it was months before we'd get everyone over it!

I got desperate after we picked up 3 horses at an auction a few years ago and they came down with colds. Two of them took 3 months to finally get over snotting and coughing. Our vet tried different antibiotics, then finally he gave them equistem (sp?). They finally kicked it. After that experience I put the show horses on a natural immune booster. I've provided the link below. KNOCK ON WOOD...........We have not had any illness in 3 years. We didn't show last year so it's hard to count that year.

About 2 weeks before I put my show horses in the barn they get about 1/8 teaspoon once a day. I continue that untill after our last show. I just use it through the show season to give them an extra boost.

http://www.herbs4horses.com/equine-product...er-c-38_17.html

Don't know if it's luck or what, but I'll continue the process as long as it works!





Lynda


----------



## mgtman (Feb 13, 2008)

Got my registration papers in the mail today for the two mares we bought at the sale but unfortunately I will not be needing one of them. The second mare that aborted, Laurel Acres Rowdy Rockets Ruby, died this morning. I am making arrangements to take her to A&M to have an Autopsy done. I still have over 20 horses with coughs and snotty noses. I can only pray that the other horse from the sale that aborted, Diamond Tree Fantastics Mabeline, will make it. I think I am done with auctions.



Bob


----------



## REO (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Bob, I'm SO sorry!


----------



## Mona (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh no...Bob and Sherry, I am so very sorry about the loss of your mare. I hope yours, and all other people's horses from that sale also will be OK. So sorry for all of you. Sending prayers to all.



ray


----------



## txshell (Feb 13, 2008)

I am soo very sorry to hear this. I hope the rest of your herd will fair better.


----------



## Songcatcher (Feb 13, 2008)

mgtman said:


> I think I am done with auctions.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


So disappointing, but just remember, you have the same possibilities with shows or visiting other farms.


----------



## Candice (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob and Sherry,

I am so sorry to hear of your losses. I'll be praying for you and your herd. What an awful Tragedy.

God Bless,


----------



## Viki (Feb 13, 2008)

I am just heart sick for everyone involved! The losses! The illnesses! Prayers heading out every direction!

Viki


----------



## littleones (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh no Bob and Sherry - my heart goes out to you - this is worse than a nightmare. How horrible - it was bad enough that the mares aborted - and now this. I bought at a sale and ended up with scaley scabs all over one of the horses - and I was worried about that - now I know that there is so much worse that can happen at sales, shows, etc.

I wish it had turned out differently for you - this is tragic. Please post the results of the autopsy (if you can bear to).

Oh my - big hugs and lots of prayers - as the tears are running down my face thinking of what you and your horses are going through.


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Bob, I am just sick for you and Sherry.

All of us affected by this 'thing' are just living in a state of constant fear that this will be the outcome for us too.

We thought things were beginning to turn around here on our farm, but had to put two more horses on meds this morning. Those two (two of the 5 who had not gotten sick) had been symptom free untill now.





Now we're just waiting to see if mares abort or if foals expected right now are going to get it right after birth.

I am just so sorry to hear this news.

Charlotte


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob & Sherry, 

I am so very sorry for your loss, and for everyone going through this.....





Please let us know what the autopsy says, this is very concerning that something can be going through to so many horses, causing abortions and even death.....this is just a nightmare for everyone involved!

Our prayers to you all!


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, this is awful and very sad!!!! I am so sorry you lost the mare too!!

This sounds just horrible for everyone. I have been hauling horses since the early 70's and have never encountered things like this! We always take our own water and water buckets, which we do NOT share with ANYONE, nor do we share feed buckets, etc.. either. Our horses have never been allowed to drink at some of the community water troughs provided at some places. Just another safety tip.

However, I dont think, in this situation, it would help much!! This sounds like MUCH more than just plain old germs...

Please keep us posted Bob and other folks here, on what is found!!!


----------



## shelia (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for what everyone is going through! This is terrible! The vets have told me before that it is just too expensive to test for every single thing and there are some things they can't test for, but I was thinking if all of you with sick horses could let each other know what has been tested for and then have the vets test for other things they may have a chance to pin this down without costing everyone so much money. If they find that one horse comes up positive for something then everyone else could test for that.

I wonder if anybody bought any horses at the sale that didn't get sick. Has it been just pregnant mares and weanlings under 7 months old? Could it be Rhodococcus? (misspelled). This sounds to me as though it could be considered an epidemic.

Now I am scared to show my horses this year!

Shelia B.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Feb 13, 2008)

Just wanted to update everyone on our horses. Elvis, and all of ours are making HUGE strides to improvement!! After lots of antibiotics and electorlites they seem to be getting MUCH better. Most are clear nosed, and some are turning clear! So Thank God, it is possible to survive this!! Keep it up everyone. We are continuing antibotics, but just wanted to give people some hope, as ours are getting much better. I will keep sending prayers out for everyone else!

TTYS-Sarah

Edited to add: Ours did drop tons of weight, but finnally have their hunger/thrist back. Some of mine would drink grape gatoraid before they would anything. I know that may not be the best thing for them, but just a thought....


----------



## wildoak (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob, so sorry to hear you all lost your mare, this thing just keeps getting worse. I hope that's the end of it for you and for everyone. Mine are going on immune booster this season as soon as I can get it here.

Jan


----------



## Marty (Feb 13, 2008)

I feel so bad for all of you involved and especially your very innocent horses.

I must wonder if the State Vet should get involved. This seems like epidemic proportions.

Has he been called in? There is always the chance that if the state gets involved, they can

help assist in blood testing etc. at no charge.

My best wishes to all for a very safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your mare




I hope that it ends here and ALL of you have your horses recover. It's just terrible.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 14, 2008)

Bob, I am so sorry for the loss of your mare and your foals.

Sarah, I am glad that Elvis is doing better!

I hope and pray for improvements for all.

I wonder... were any horses bought by other countries? There were many on the chat. Luckily, there is quarentine for them, otherwise this could be worldwide!

These things can happen big shows, small shows, buying horses on the internet and shipping them home across country with God knows how many different horses in the trailer along the way. Its scarey and especially because of this I worry about bringing horses in, or taking my horses out.

Healing white light to all,

Robin


----------



## KAYO (Feb 14, 2008)

As I sit here reading this morning my heart is hurting for all of you that have ill horses. I've been watching this post from the beginning and have kept this problem in my thoughts. I have friends from the Napanee area that purchased two horses from that particular sale. When we went to visit on Saturday they showed us the new mares and told us the yearling had been very ill and treated for pneumonia but she was doing much better while we were there. My biggest concern after reading this is that this illness could go through their herd. I called them and printed the posts to send them in the mail. Over the phone I just told them that there seemed to be a highly contagious bug coming from that venue and that I was sending them the information that was available on Lil Beginnings so that they are able to read it and go from there. They have a bunch of pregnant mares and I'm really concerned for them. I'm so sorry for the loss of the little mare, and I hope this gets under control very quickly. Makes me kind of aprehensive about show season.


----------



## BLACKWATER FARMS (Feb 14, 2008)

My deepest sympathies to all with sick horses.

I am interested to see what the tests come back. Rhino can cause a more severe neurologic form and the prognosis is very grave if those horses go down. And it really sounds like Rhino or Rhino and Influenza (both like to hang out together and can spread like wild fire thru groups of stressed horses such as a show or auction situation.

Maybe the better auctions should require VETERINARY PROOF of vaccination.

Isolation techniques need to be better, often people's "isolation" is putting them 100 ft away from the rest of the herd. That doesn't work for airborne viruses.

When bringing horses to shows or auctions or buying horses--don't forget that the horses at home need to be up to date on their vaccines---don't vaccinate your horse 1 week earlier and think that they are protected --vaccines need a couple of weeks to work and mount an immune response. In fact if you vaccinate just before you ship /transport a horse, you may actually increase their risk of getting sick and they are not protected.

Different vaccines last different amounts of time, that is due to the nature of the disease and how vaccines are actually made, some by nature or short acting and Rhino (which is equine herpes virus 1 and 4) is one of those. That's why you see commercials for human herpes drugs(VALTREX) and it tells you that you can still spread it without being in an outbreak and that it is NOT 100% effective, but does decrease the risk of transmission.

for those with very sicks please check with your vets on EQUISTIM--it is an Intravenous Immune system stimulent that really helps some of these immuno suppressed horses mount an immune response to certain types of viruses--herpes being one of them. In small animal practice we routinely use immune system stimulants with animals that are herpes positive (ie herpes positive cats) and it helps them recover well tho they are ALWAYS still a carrier of the disease.

Linda

Dr. Linda K. Fung

Blackwater Farms, USA & Prairie de la Sommerau, FRANCE


----------



## WeeOkie (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, my, this just seems to be getting worse for some of you - Charlotte and Frank, Bob and Sherry, and all the others battling this problem, my heart goes out to you.

Rita


----------



## MRF Shannon (Feb 15, 2008)

Just an update that tomorrow is our last day on antibiotics and the bronchial dilator. Everyone has responded well, and time will tell if the unborn foals were affected. I am glad we made it through and send my prayers to those that are still struggling with this.

Hugs....


----------



## Dorrie & Frank (Feb 16, 2008)

We have been at shows with air born virals and after that began using triple antibiotic ointment in the horses' nostrils twice a day while at shows and it made a big difference for us. Most airborns have to settle in the nasal passage (not the only way to get it but a common way) and the ointment doesn't let it go very far. I have used it myself because I have been flying so much and rather than getting my post-trip cold I am fine. It is just one added precaution. We also were careful not to let our horses get nose ot nose with others. It is cute sometimes but that's how things get passed along too. We clean with Novalsan - stalls, buckets, horse noses and faces - diluted as recommended of course. The trich illness had to come from contaminated buckets or water at the show. Sloppy management of those horses. Too hard to prove though.


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 17, 2008)

Disease update here. Mooney foaled. She was our first to come down with this and one of two sickest...high fever for 3-4 days, bad cough, snotty nose. We kept her on Banamine to protect the fetus and put Mooney on SMZ hoping that most of her symptoms were bacterial. She seems well except for a residual cough. She foaled last night. A healthy strong filly.






Please keep this baby in your prayers. We don't know if there was sufficient time for Mooney to get antibodies in her colostrum to protect baby from the disease. We can only wait and watch. Does anyone know....how long do we have to live in fear before assuming she has immunity to this? How many days?

Charlotte


----------



## littleones (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations on your filly - I hope that she will be fine - hopefully a vet will see you posting and comment on your question.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 17, 2008)

Charolette

It takes a couple of weeks for antibodies to hit the colustrom - however, the mare's natural immunity should be lot of help - I would definately check this baby's IGG level just to make sure that there was a good transfer and other than that keep a close eye and if she shows the least little sign of being "off" get her started on something.

Good luck - at least she made it here alive & bouncing arounds.

Stacy


----------



## Mona (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations on your new filly. I hope and pray she will be OK! Is there nothing you can give to her now, as some sort of an immune booster??? Good Luck with your new little sweetie and the rest of your herd, and continued prayers for everyone else as well.


----------



## valshingle (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi everyone! We finally got test results in from our sick horses. We had one horse get sick that hadn't been vaccinated in over a year, so he was our test horse. The results came in this morning with very high levels (titers) of rhino aka herpes virus. The virus was not typed, so we don't know if it was EHV-1 (which causes respiratory problems and abortions) or EHV-4 (which is more common and causes respiratory problems with no abortions). The horse we tested was the one with the high fever, pneumonia, and ataxia. The ataxia is virtually gone, fever is gone, and he just has one small lung abcess left. He tested negative for EPM and WNV. Our premature miniature colt was about 7 lbs at birth and is now 9 days old and weighs 15 lbs and is doing great. We still have 4 horses that are sick, but the storm seems to be over (I hope!!). When anyone else gets test results in, please post them! Thanks to all of you that sent notes of encouragement. I was supposed to attend the AMHA convention, but had to cancel due to this virus. By the way, my vet said that Prodigy is better than Pneumabort K in preventing rhino abortions in pregnant mares. Just FYI.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 20, 2008)

Glad to see updates, and I'm sure you are relieved to at least be able to put a name to the illness. 7 pounds, that's sure tiny!

I use the Prodigy - when I can find it - prefer it to Ft Dodge.

jan


----------



## WeeOkie (Feb 20, 2008)

Charlotte, so glad to hear that Mooney had a strong healthy foal. Congratulations! I sure hope things are turning around for you at the farm.

Val, glad yours are doing well too!

Rita


----------



## Mulligans Run (Feb 20, 2008)

We had a filly yesterday morning from a mare that was sick with this stuff. Filly is great, mom is great (so far) and everyone seems to be over it.

Glad the storm is passing....


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 20, 2008)

Our boys have stopped coughing and it did not pass onto any of the others.... whew!

Lucy


----------



## mizbeth (Mar 2, 2008)

I am reactivating this thread. One week ago Sat., I took two of my horses to the vets office for coggins. Monday (two days later) one of the colts had a temp of 104.00 a dry unproductive cough and was off his feed. Then the other one I took started coughing the next day. By Wed five of them were effected including one bred mare due to foal who was over 350 feet from the other sickies. They go off their feed, some severe and some not, have temps that banamine brings down and usually keeps down with one dose. The coughing is the worst part, mostly dry and then later some are getting snotty noses without the fever, the ones with the lose coughs have the snotty noses, and no temps. Various combos of symptoms at different times. I am writing it all down. I have seven in one paddock, all but two are starting their coughs. Others in close proximity to the majority of the sickness are showing no signs as yet and have been exposed for over one week.

I believe this to be an airborn disease as it travels too quickly and incubation time seems to be 1-3 + days?

The mare that was bred had a red bag on Sat., morning. We could not save the filly although we were there at the onsought of labor. She was the most effected with the cough and had temp of 103.8 the night before. She was treated with banamine. No ventupulim to be found in any vets office here, only some allergy type meds, Tri Hist.

They do eat, some are picky and they seem to like the sweet feed, alfalfa rather than pellets and coastal. The first colt that got sick seems to be okay now, I hear no cough from him now, he is eating good and prancing around his stall.

How did others of you fair from the Fort Worth sickness that was going around? Do you think this is the same thing? Finally moved to South Texas?

Beth

** meant to say that prior to taking horses to vets for coggins, my horses have been nowhere since well before Thanksgiving. No new ones in either.


----------



## albahurst (Mar 2, 2008)

I just wanted to comment on the Tri-Hist. My understanding is Tri Hist should not be given to pg mares.

I hope your herd gets well soon!

Peggy


----------



## mizbeth (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you the information about Tri Hist.

As it turns out I did not give it to the bred mare.

Beth


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh no Beth! That sure sounds like the same thing. We did put all with symptoms on SMZ. 10 days. Some 'might' have thrown it off on their own, but the few I tried to just ride it out got worse and it took longer to get them over it once they were on SMZ. We had a couple of the client show horses (including the one who brought it in) with pneumonia (probably secondary bacterial infection) on penn for 4 days as well as the 10 day SMZ. Any with fever we had on Banamine as needed and watched the temps on the preg mares like a hawk.

Frank and I feel it started with a very contagious airborn virus because like you it spread in just a day or 2-3. Then many of them got the secondary bacterial.

Mooney was one of our sickest preg mares. She had a live, healthy filly 2 weeks ago and so far so good. Lace just foaled last night and we are watching this filly closely as she has a bit of loose bowel. Don't know if that would be the same thing or not. Just praying a lot. But we haven't had any abortions and I hope we don't!

From what we have heard this stuff is all over the country...or at least sounds like the same thing.

I'll sure have my fingers crossed for you!

Charlotte


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 28, 2009)

HEY

I wanted to know how the horses and foals are doing from this abortions and sickness? Would love to see update photos and information. Those who had all the problems with the sick horses are the horses doing better. I have a question the horses that were sick how long does it stay in their system? How long does the issues live with in the horse system?If a horse was sick that was brought in 2008 be okay to add to someone herd today?

I really like one of the horses that was at this sell that is for sale now.

Thanks


----------



## mizbeth (Nov 29, 2009)

I believe you would be safe in adding a horse that came from this sale - at this time. But of course they could be sick with something else again by now.

This was first posted over 1.5 years ago. The symptoms/illness my horses had, took only a couple of weeks to get over. Mares foaled that year and were fine, babies fine. We lost the one that year - the ve said it had nothing to do with the flu, but he did not see her cough. When she coughed - her entire body coughed with her. It was horrible and nothing to give her since her baby was due in a few days at the time. She had a red bag.

B


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 29, 2009)

mizbeth said:


> I believe you would be safe in adding a horse that came from this sale - at this time. But of course they could be sick with something else again by now.
> This was first posted over 1.5 years ago. The symptoms/illness my horses had, took only a couple of weeks to get over. Mares foaled that year and were fine, babies fine. We lost the one that year - the ve said it had nothing to do with the flu, but he did not see her cough. When she coughed - her entire body coughed with her. It was horrible and nothing to give her since her baby was due in a few days at the time. She had a red bag.
> 
> B



thanks for the information

i am glad your horses are okay


----------



## valshingle (Nov 29, 2009)

I bought two at that sale and both became ill. They have both shown sucessfuly since and haven't been sick since. One even won four Top Tens at the 2009 AMHA World Show. Both are now coming three and have about reached their mature height. No stunting or anything. Here they are:


----------

